# yay we found my dog!



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

WEll, last night my pomeranian got out 3 times! The third time we couldn't find her and it was 10 o clock. I went to bed and felt like crap.....well this morning I got a message at school saying call my mom. I did and she said they found her!!! She was taken to the humane society ( omg ours is a little dinky garage like thing..trying to volunteer there soon) and they had to pay 30 bucks to get her. They practically were excited for us to take her..they said she wouldn't stop howling lol.

BUT IM SO HAPPY SHES BACK! I got home and she was laying there and shes like oh god..is it really you?!? She practically layed on top of me trying to lick me hahah...ah well theres my heartfelt story of the year...


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Aww, thats great news!!! My heart would stop if I lost my doggies!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is great news flam..i know that you were very upset last night.i am sure that you are much relieved.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats a really crappy feeling when your dog is lost huh. Glad your back together. I hate to think about if my dog ran off.

Have any pics of the little bugger? 

Heres mineVVV


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

Hehe, yaaayyyyy!!!! :fun: :fun: Gosh, I would be soooo sad if i lost my dogs, gosh that'd be awful....... Never had the dogs escape though.... but have had the horses get out a couple times rofl...... *once was actually my fault cause i didnt latch the gate all the way..  *lol.....but horses are pretty easy to catch when there is food around...... well..... sometimes... lol  

hehe ttyl, amanda


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent! I don't know what I'd do if I lost one of my babies!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol thanks all. This is the only pic I have of her right now!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

know the feeling when dogs get out goody, are dogs get out quite enough.
we own beagles and man the like to run...
happy you got your dog back, i lost one a little over a year ago my favorite dog too


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*Woooo Hooooo*

So glad you found your doggie....I was really pulling for you!! 

Here's my girls...don't know what I would do without them...


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

opps....sorry about the size...

note to self....shrink first.....;-)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW lifesize photos. LOL

Glad you found your little guy alive. Could have turned out pretty bad.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

here is the latest addition to my family...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!1

btw..we shaved the dog today


----------

